# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware > M3D Forum >  The Micro 3d Printer, NASA wrench -- Print and test.

## icanthinkofanid

This turned out awesome. Wish I could print it in full size. It was @ 88% of the original size.

----------


## WayTooManyHobbies

That is wonderful - very nice to see that the printer can hold such tight tolerances.  Did you have to tweak the model at all?  Would the full-size model fit on the bed diagonally?

----------


## icanthinkofanid

No I loaded the model and pressed print. It's the max size the software will allow. It would not let me make it bigger when I put it on the diagonal. I tried that with the current print, it's a crescent wrench.
 Keep in mind the ratchet was well frozen upon completion. I had to fiddle with it a solid 15 minutes wacking the ratchet head on the corner of my desk to free it. 

After 1 day of fooling around with it I had to fix it with a bit of super glue. No supprise tho for pla.

If I start to run out of ideas I'll reprint this in ABS so see how the results are. The NASA printer only prints in ABS, so I'd like to get one made in abs.

----------


## Duck

Part of the reason it was probably locked solid is that if you scaled it all, you just killed all the tolerances/gaps between any of the moving parts that the original designer probably dialed in very specifically.

Everyone should have received invites today to the official M3D forum.

----------


## curious aardvark

I've printed a working nasa wrench. ANd yes it has to be either 100% or slightly larger. reducing size will just lock the parts together. 
Guess the micro is smaller than i thought. 
I printed this widthwise with room to spare. :-) 
Go flashforge ! lol

----------

